# Clippers Is Sold



## oldman (Aug 12, 2014)

OK, I wasn't sure where to put this little rant that I am about to spill, but seeing how it involves money, I figure this spot is about as good as any. I am not a lawyer and have no legal experience, other than being involved in a few lawsuits through a company that I once worked for. Anyway, I was reading that the NBA 'forced' Donald Sterling to sell his team, the Clippers, (old news), because of racial comments that he made. I would agree that because of the nature of his business that he is involved in, he probably should have been fined and even suspended from attending a number of NBA games. I just don't understand how an association can force him to sell his business. I know the government basically took over GM and fired the CEO and so on, but that's another story for another day. 

If I have been reading the articles correctly, Sterling reportedly made racist comment to his girlfriend, (even her being called a girlfriend is debatable), and she recorded the comments and then shared them with on-air radio and TV stations, which more than likely, she sold them to these outfits and then the NBA took swift action by forcing him to sell his company. I guess free speech isn't so free. I think he did get paid about $2bil for the team, but was fined another $5mil, besides being forced to sell the team and never being allowed to attend another NBA game. (That in itself should be illegal.)

Is everyone OK with this? I mean, forget the fact that the man is worth a ton of money and is 80+ years old and can buy anything he would ever want, but I just can't get into the fact that an association has the right to force someone to sell their company. Wouldn't that be like Michael Dell being forced to sell Dell Computer Company because he called Bill Gates a junkie that has no sense of decency? Sometime ago, it was reported in Business Weekly that Gates and Jobs did LSD. 

What I do know about the law is that just because something is written in a contract, if it is something that supersedes a person's rights according to the constitution or Bill of Rights, it cannot be enforced. For example; if my bank would give me a not that stated I could rob that bank and they would be OK with it, that does not mean that I would not be arrested for it. Poor example, but you get the idea. 

Just thinking of something to write about on an otherwise rainy day that I can't get outdoors and expel some energy.


----------

